# Cerro or Southwire at HD?



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Southwire. The Cerro isn't that bad though. I have only ever installed 14-3 Cerro though, so I can't comment on their other sizes.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Rope is rope

I never pay attention to the brand I buy.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drspec said:


> Rope is rope
> 
> I never pay attention to the brand I buy.


Not so, if you ever have the displeasure of using Encore or Colonial NM cable, you would think otherwise. There is definitely a difference between the old stuff and slick jacket.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

drspec said:


> Rope is rope
> 
> I never pay attention to the brand I buy.


Southwire pulls easier if you are stingy about drilling joists and whatnot.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MTW said:


> Not so, if you ever have the displeasure of using Encore or Colonial NM cable, you would think otherwise. There is definitely a difference between the old stuff and slick jacket.


I've used the colonial before. I agree the jacket is stiffer but I still don't pay attention to what rope I buy. I just grab some coils and go.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Southwire pulls easier if you are stingy about drilling joists and whatnot.


Yes it does pull easier, I agree.

But like I said I don't even pay attention to what brand I'm buying.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MTW said:


> Not so, if you ever have the displeasure of using Encore or Colonial NM cable, you would think otherwise. There is definitely a difference between the old stuff and slick jacket.


Encore is crap. Pulls like hammered dog sh*t and the sheath is really weak.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> Encore is crap. Pulls like hammered dog sh*t and the sheath is really weak.


It's always been horrible. I remember it was like that 15 years ago and hasn't improved since.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The store looked something like this, only it was at night.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

simpull definetly pulls easier!:thumbup:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Simpull pulls easier and the conductors themselves are easier to strip. The Cerro wire stuff has awful conductors, half the time I strip them the nylon jacket starts to peel off from the strip point down. The outer jacket isn't to bad just no as slick.

Colonial flex is like working with hard rubber, something I stay clear when pulling long runs.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

MTW said:


> The store looked something like this, only it was at night.


Hey, I was just there yesterday!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Haxwoper said:


> Hey, I was just there yesterday!


Good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankft (Jan 26, 2008)

Cerro I believe was the brand that had sequential foot markings printed on it. Made it great for service work and knowing how much wire was used, but for long runs alongside another wire, it was more of a challenge.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Cerro for me. They were the ones who provided all the imperfect wire for apprentice school practice. Made in Business Depot Ogden. :thumbup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I mean,can someebody tell me the point of this post?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

That_Dude said:


> Cerro for me. They were the ones who provided all the imperfect wire for apprentice school practice. Made in Business Depot Ogden. :thumbup:


What was this imperfect wire you speak of? Romex missing conductors?


----------



## bmailman20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Out HD carries Southwire, but we get ours delivered from the supply house. They send a mix of different brands, but when we get a delivery, I find the SIMpull, and hoard it on my truck. It's light-years beyond Encore or Colonial.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> I mean,can someebody tell me the point of this post?


It allowed you to make a pointless post for your entertainment.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

MTW said:


> What was this imperfect wire you speak of? Romex missing conductors?


Insulation deformities. They megger all the wire before it leaves the factory. They send us wire, we use it and chop it up, throw it in a bin, they take the bin and give us more wire. Never ending cycle.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drspec said:


> It allowed you to make a pointless post for your entertainment.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> So I was doing a job near Erie, PA this past week and of course I managed to stop at Home Depot on the trip. :laughing: I noticed they carry Cerro NM cable there instead of the Southwire Simpull that they carry at the New England stores. :confused1: What brand of NM cable do they carry in your area?


Southwire. Not that I'd know....:whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Southwire. Not that I'd know....:whistling2:


That's odd, the HD in Duluth had Cerro. I think you might be fibbing. :whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> That's odd, the HD in Duluth had Cerro. I think you might be fibbing. :whistling2:


I never lie.:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> I never lie.:whistling2::laughing:


You lied about never lying. :whistling2:


----------

